# How do I filter out non-English books in Amazon's search results?



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've spent way too much time searching Amazon help and forums, and Google as well, trying to figure out a way to filter out foreign-language books in Amazon's search results.  Does anyone here know how to do that?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Use the Advanced Search capability (found under the Books category, not Kindle Books), and search for Kindle editions, and pick English as the language.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Strangely, on the Amazon UK advanced search page, it doesn't have a language filter.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Indeed it doesn't.  

Annoyingly, because I've bought a number of Jasper Fforde books from amazon.co.uk in the past, they occasionally send me emails asking if I'm interested in "a new book from Jasper Fforde", and it turns out it's a foreign language version!

And even more annoyingly, when I was testing this out it listed a charity anthology with a short story from Jasper that I hadn't read, so I've ended up buying that as well!!


----------

